# Looking for work in the Buffalo area



## Chevy 1500 (Oct 9, 2006)

Looking for some work in the greater Buffalo area. I have a Chevy 1500 with a 7.5 Meyer. Please call me at 631-236-3849.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Here try this.

http://www.buffalocars.com/classified/classified_results.asp


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry wrong Buffalo guy.


----------

